# Brother's Muskie



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

My brother landed this 40 on an orange-brown silicone-skirt #8 spinner this weekend on Big DL.

I only caught a 20 incher. Both fish came on my homemade spinners!


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Good looking fish Nick. :beer:


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

Nice fish!!
How has Bit D been this year?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nice fish....I see you're fishing more and more skees


----------

